# Conseguir motor para posicionador X,Y



## Gustavo84 (Mar 1, 2007)

Un saludo a todo los del foro:

Soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica y estoy llevando acabo la repontenciacion (por asi decirlo), de una mesa para perforacion de circuitos.

Mi inquietud es, que esta mesa por cada eje (X,Y), cuenta con un motor Paso a Paso, a los cuales se les envia las coordenadas y estos realizan su trabajo de posicionamiento, el problema es que no existe un control, es dicir se encuentran en lazo abierto.

Entonces necesito conseguir motores que tengan incluido un encoder, para hacer el lazo de control que deseo. O conseguir los encoder y acoplarlos a los ejes donde se mueve el sistema pero esta seguenda opcion es la ultima que quiero implementar.

La pregunta es cuales son eso tipos de motor y donde los puedo conseguir o que fabricantes los hacen y los mas importantes que se puedan acoplar facilmente al proyecto desde la parte de pontencia y programacion. Tengo entendido que son motoreductores.

                                             Gracias.


----------



## cubeusk (Mar 1, 2007)

como lei una vez en un gran libro sobre el tema de control (OGATA) si un sistema funicona en lazo abierto y no prevee que en su funcionamiento puedan intervenir perturbaciones externas es mejor que siga funcionando en lazo abierto.

Yo le añadiria un encoder a cada motor y realimentaria la salida de los encoders al control para que hiciera los ajustes pertinentes. quien es el controlador?? un microcontrolador?? una computadora??


----------



## Gustavo84 (Mar 1, 2007)

El controlador que posee es un microcontrolador, pero sera cambiado por una tarjeta de NI para manerjalo desde el pc, un problema que ya se tenia era su falta de presición con los paso a paso


----------



## meteoc (Dic 8, 2007)

seria posible que alguien publicara el circuito de un posicionador simple?. GRACIAS.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 9, 2007)

Amigo Gustavo, me luce increíble que alguien haya montado un CN en lazo abierto. Esos sistemas se soportan sobre la precisión de los motores de paso y de la mecánica asociada a sus movimientos. La referencia la toman al inicio de la operación, enviando el elemento móvil (Perforador en este caso) a la posición X0, Y0 y, a partir de allí ordenan el desplazamiento de coordenadas, midiendo las distancias en relación a la cantidad de pasos que debe dar el motor X o Y, según el caso.

Si tienes una imprecisión en tu XY, de seguro es que se ha alterado, por desgaste, la parte mecánica. Si a este sistema mecánico desgastado, le implementas un control de lazo cerrado, difícilmente lo convertirás en un sistema preciso. La precisión depende de que todos los elementos implicados, de principio a fin, sean precisos.

Motores y Encoders, como bien sabrás, hay a montones. El problema será seleccionar uno que cumpla con las características que tú quieres para poder colocarlo en tu máquina, que quiere los que ya tiene. En la gran mayoría de los casos - casi en todos - el fabricante de esos dispositivos, los ordena al fabricante según diseños propios y es muy difícil encontrar sustitutos, a menos que sea como partes de repuesto despachadas por el mismo fabricante.

Lo único será probar lo que te indica cubeusk:



> Yo le añadiria un encoder a cada motor y realimentaria la salida de los encoders al control para que hiciera los ajustes pertinentes.



Para ello deberás contar con el apoyo, no sólo de los Encoders, sino también de alguien que tenga experiencia en micromecánica, para hacer los acoplamientos necesarios.

Te deseo éxito en esta prueba que va a ser toda una experiencia.



> seria posible que alguien publicara el circuito de un posicionador simple?



Amigo meteoc, ningún posicionador es SIMPLE. Lo que pides no existe.

Saludos a todos los del hilo: mcrven


----------



## meteoc (Dic 9, 2007)

Me referia al circuito de el posicionador más "simple" (barato, fácil de hacer...) Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 9, 2007)

Amigo meteoc, cualquier cosa o parte de un posicionador es cosa compleja, bien sea la mecánica o la electrónica.

La respuesta, según mi opinión sigue siendo la misma.

En analogía te digo que en este país, la gran mayoría de los comerciantes son árabes. Ellos tienen un decir: "Baisano... Bueno, Bonito, Barato, se acabó. No hay". Y en esas herramientas, menos.

No es que crea que sea imposible que tú o cualquier otro colega, aficionado o profesional, no se atreva a emprender la construcción de un posicionador XY. Pero, ciertamente, va a ser una meta de tamaño mayor. En ningún momento y por ningún motivo asumas que estas notas son para disuadirte. Sólo tómalo tal cual es:

NO ES SENCILLO, ES COMPLEJO, sólo eso.

Por lo demás suerte y adelante: mcrven


----------



## meteoc (Dic 9, 2007)

Y seria posible que me enviaras el circuito de un posicionador cualquiera, da igual el grado de complicidad. Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 9, 2007)

Si andas activo, conéctate por msn.

Mi dirección está en mi perfil.


----------

